# Can TiVo Stream stream HDMI Capture?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm going to have to add a TiVo Stream 4K to my setup. My older TiVo Mini (model #: TCDA93000) freezes while streaming (Netflix/Amazon Prime). I've heard that the newer Tivo Mini (Model #: TCDA95000 does not have that problem, however, (1), it's $200 vs the TiVo Stream 4K at $50 and (2), TiVo Minis do not support Disney+, whereas TiVo Stream 4K does.

Rather than set up a TiVo Mini and TiVo Stream 4K on two separate HDMI inputs, I'd like to see if it can somehow be condensed into one, via HDMI Capture. In otherwords:
TiVo Mini -> TiVo Stream 4K (via HDMI Capture) -> HDMI TV Input.

Thus, to get to my TiVo Mini for regular Live TV, the idea would be to just open up whatever app is used for HDMI capture on the TiVo Stream 4K.

Why? A little more simplicity for an older person, navigating through apps only vs navigating through apps AND having to deal with switching the HDMI input.

Is this possible?


----------



## stevet555 (Jan 24, 2017)

This is definitely the dream/mine as well, but i have not found anything to perform what you are asking for just yet. Hopefully someone else has...
How about the tivo app from the Google app store?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

JOSHSKORN said:


> I'm going to have to add a TiVo Stream 4K to my setup. My older TiVo Mini (model #: TCDA93000) freezes while streaming (Netflix/Amazon Prime). I've heard that the newer Tivo Mini (Model #: TCDA95000 does not have that problem, however, (1), it's $200 vs the TiVo Stream 4K at $50 and (2), TiVo Minis do not support Disney+, whereas TiVo Stream 4K does.
> 
> Rather than set up a TiVo Mini and TiVo Stream 4K on two separate HDMI inputs, I'd like to see if it can somehow be condensed into one, via HDMI Capture. In otherwords:
> TiVo Mini -> TiVo Stream 4K (via HDMI Capture) -> HDMI TV Input.
> ...


I think I get what you're saying because I've done it before with Sling Box. I wanted to watch my tivo while I"m in the garage working. I dug up a decade old Sling Box from 2011 or something. I decided to hook it up instead of paying for a Mini. In the garage I watched through the SlingBox Viewer APP on my PC. It worked, but I soon realize, I just like to tinker. I like to search for solutions when there really isn't a problem. Meaning... did I really have to watch TV in the garage? LOL! I didn't really use it much and then ended up packing up the Slingbox again.

Whatever capture card you buy has to have supported apps that can sideload onto Tivo Stream 4k. Slingbox has an Android app too. But it's kinda convoluted if you ask me. If you want something that feels all in one.. take a look at Caavo. It is a Universal Remote with an HDMI hub for Four inputs. But it has it's own interface where you can search for movies, voice command, etc. There are no apps on the Caavo itself, but it will launch the proper app on the proper device. It actually integrates Tivo very well. So if I search for Back to the Future, it will show me my options, and when I hit play, it will change the input to my Fire TV, launch Netflix and play it. If you search your TIVO recordings, and hit play on a given title, it will change input to Tivo and launch the recording. However, it doesn't launch apps on the Tivo Stream 4k currently. You can simply go to any of the 4 inputs and control each device as you normally would instead of having to go through the Caavo interface. Check them out.


----------

